# Cold Gold Cup Trophy and Glock 30: what do you think?



## aashish87 (Mar 12, 2007)

I own both these gun and love them both (as you can see I'm a .45 man). I am just wondering what you all think of these guns. Any other .45 ACP semi-autos I should look at.


----------

